# Nice, France



## Timur (Nice)

Hello everybody!
I don't know if somebody of the uber's team is following this forum for serious, but I'd like to post some of the problems I met with uber system and it's clients.

I'm driver in Nice, France. I'm driving Mercedes Benz Viano(SUV).

Here uber is for first year.
I receive all the time text messages that there is a lot of orders, but there is no drivers.
I will explain...

1. *Price*.
Uber's prices a lowers at the Côte d'Azur. Lower than our(limousine service companies or VTC) prices, but our is lower than taxis.

Examples:
SUV
Nice -> Monaco 90€ !!!
Taxi - 130-150€
VTC(our price) - 110€
Uber - 90€!!!
(Mercedes Benz E-class - 90€)

SUV
Cap Ferrat -> Airport Nice
(45 minutes to drive)
Taxi - 80-90€
VTC - 70€
Uber - 50€!!!
(Mercedes Benz E-class - 60€)

SUV
Nice -> Nice minimum price
Taxi - 25-30€
VTC - 25€
Uber - 15€!!!
(Mercedes Benz E-class - 60€)

Etc.

2. *Cancelations*.
Here a low number of uber drivers.

To take client I have to drive ~15 minutes, waiting time + 15 minutes. Cancelation. Return +15 minutes(we can not everywhere we want).
Total: 45 minutes lost, 0(zero)€ income.

This is 2 biggest problems.

Please fix it!

Best regards


----------



## new_tool

I am looking to get in touch with Uber drivers in Cote Azur about additional opportunities off season. Please reply. Thanks


----------



## jaywaynedubya

Yeah I feel bad for drivers in nice, I own a property there and ordered one when a friend from the states was visiting and the guy drove like 20 minutes to drive up the hill.


----------

